# Simple Self-Healing Roads Can Last Up to 80 Years



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

This is not vehicle but road work / repair improvement, so if it is in the wrong category, please move.

*Simple Self-Healing Roads Can Last Up to 80 Years*

*The tech
While solar roadways turned out to be an engineering blunder, self-healing roadways could yet prove to be an engineering marvel.

Asphalt, one of the key compounds that make up a road, is a naturally self-healing material. If given an adequate rest period, asphalt retains the ability to restore its stiffness and strength. Under the intense heat of the sun compounded by asphalts natural tendency to absorb heat, asphalt will revert to a slightly less viscous state (like on those hot summer days when the road turns into goo). The material, as it expands slightly due to thermal expansion, seals micro-cracks that naturally develop from traffic.

As it turns out, with the simple addition of small steel fibers, the self-healing abilities of asphalt can be significantly amplified. Erik Schlangen, a materials scientist at Delft University in the Netherlands, believes this is the solution to self-healing roads.*

For more info and photo's *CLICK HERE* :


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Click hear person lol


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Flight1630 said:


> Click hear person lol


Beats the heck out of the long URL printed all over the post. Yes, Dr. D. helped create a CLICK HERE monster. :rofl: artydance:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Beats the heck out of the long URL printed all over the post. Yes, Dr. D. helped create a CLICK HERE monster. :rofl: artydance:


Oh sure blame Dr. D. Lol


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Oh sure blame Dr. D. Lol


Don't worry, Tmttactical is just like any other perfectly normal child, give 'em a new Tonka Toy and they wanna hit the sandbox!! 

Sure hope he don't ask Dr. D. to teach him about Photoshop....ain't no telling what that reptilian geek would do then!!! Just can't trust them reptiles....look at the chameleon, now ya see 'em, now ya don't!! :scratch


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If the concept works it would be welcome here in the land of Ashphalt roads, where our extreme seasons cause a lot of cracking and damage to the road surfaces. (I clicked here and wasn't pulled into a Blackhole or other space anomaly ):scratch


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

This is been going on for sometime now and by the time congress gets on it and at the present rate of deterioration we minus's well go back to the horse and buggy days
we are so involved with everybody else's business that we have no time for our own ,or money for that matter.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

The only thing that the self-healing road grues have neglected to mention in their quest to get taxpayer dollars to buy their vacation homes in Cancun is that roads deteriorate due to the sun and out-gassing of the petroleum products that they are made of... this is why roads are frequently re-surfaced... Did some Liberal Snowflake dream this up, run hide or they will overcome...

*Rancher*


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Washington state made a road out of recycled tires.
It seemed like a great idea.
It spontaneously caught fire and they had trouble putting it out.
The entire road had to be removed and repaved.
I am all for anything that would make roadways last longer.
The roads here took a real beating last winter and now we are going to have a long summer of road construction to look forward to.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

backlash said:


> Washington state made a road out of recycled tires. It seemed like a great idea. It spontaneously caught fire and they had trouble putting it out. The entire road had to be removed and repaved.
> I am all for anything that would make roadways last longer. The roads here took a real beating last winter and now we are going to have a long summer of road construction to look forward to.


Jeeez, that's as bad as when the Cuyahoga River caught on fire!! 

https://clevelandhistorical.org/items/show/63


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

readytogo said:


> This is been going on for sometime now and by the time congress gets on it and at the present rate of deterioration we minus's well go back to the horse and buggy days
> we are so involved with everybody else's business that we have no time for our own ,or money for that matter.


The states and local governments are responsible for most roads. Not Congress.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Don't worry, Tmttactical is just like any other perfectly normal child, give 'em a new Tonka Toy and they wanna hit the sandbox!!
> 
> Sure hope he don't ask Dr. D. to teach him about Photoshop....ain't no telling what that reptilian geek would do then!!! Just can't trust them reptiles....look at the chameleon, now ya see 'em, now ya don't!! :scratch


Well I was also a new person to do not entirely his fault lol


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Well I was also a new person to do not entirely his fault lol


Awwww, come on, don't let him off the hook.....I wanna see that lizard dangle for a while!! :rofl::rofl: (Actually, the "click here" does save space, it just doesn't give a "preview" of what's coming!)


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Will the "self healing" roads have to eat a few motorists to have the energy to heal? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

oldasrocks said:


> Will the "self healing" roads have to eat a few motorists to have the energy to heal? Inquiring minds want to know.


Nahhhh, "solar powered," don'tcha know!!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Nahhhh, "solar powered," don'tcha know!!


Well it would help keep some idiot drivers off the road if it could


----------

